# How do you store your collets?



## John Conroy (Oct 13, 2021)

I've been storing my R8 and 5C collets as well as my commonly used R8 tools on a wood rack screwed to the back of a tool box. Today I added another rack for the ER40 stuff I just got. The only complaint I have about this storage method is everything gets covered in dust. The tools are easy to access and when I select a tool from the rack I give it a  squirt of brake cleaner and blow it off with compressed air to remove dirt and oil before inserting it. I would be interested to see how others store these tools.


----------



## Dusty (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey John, a small sheet of clear plastic fastened at the top and trailing down on each rack would help reduce dust collection plus allow you to see items held in the racks. Just saying!


----------



## DPittman (Oct 13, 2021)

My collets sit on a cart directly below and between my drill press and milling machine so get alot of swarf thrown their way, plus I kick up alot of dust in my shop.  I didn't have them uncovered for long before I realized I needed to do something.  An old towel stapled to the back of the collet holder fixed the issue, not fancy but it works.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## John Conroy (Oct 22, 2021)

I took Dusty's advise and made up some curtains to keep the majority of the dust off the collets. I used some neoprene sheet left over from another project.


----------

